# Barbie; Horse Adventures



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, I couldn't help myself with the title of this journal. I mean, who doesn't think of this when someone puts the words "Barbie" and "Horse" together.










But, back on topic here with a back-story...

I've been wanting a horse ever since I can remember. However, growing up in the city, it was a far-off dream. I remember every day asking for a horse, probably to the extreme annoyance of my parents, only to be told that we didn't have room for a horse. So, I would head back up to my room and play "Riding Stable" with my Breyers and Barbie horses.

When I turned 11, my parents bought a lesson package for both my sister and I. To say I loved it is an extreme understatement. The joy I felt in the saddle was like none other. 

After a year or so into my lessons, I was involved in a few accidents. One, my lesson pony bucked me off and I ended up breaking both my arms. When I healed up, I went to horse camp (at the same barn) and on the last day of camp, on the trail ride, my horse bolted down a steep hill. I fell off, tore my left ACL in my knee, and ripped the right side of my face apart. Due to the extreme nerve damage, the doctors didn't think I would have any control over the right side of my face ever again....Thankfully, I proved them wrong.

After that, I never touched a horse for years. I was scared of them, yet I loved them. It was a strange feeling that I still can't understand. 

Six years after my last accident, I decided to take lessons at a new barn with an instructor who works with adults to help gain their confidence back.

I started my first lessons on sweet, little school horses who were more that happy to walk around the arena multiple times. I am so thankful for those horses and with their help, my confidence had sky rocketed and I started to become very comfortable around these animals again.

Late last year, I told my instructor of my long held dream of owning a horse. She asked what I was looking for in this "dream horse" and I told her. I wanted a pony, somewhere between 13 and 14.2hh. I wanted a gelding, as all my school horses were geldings. And, I wanted a pinto. Similar to the pretty painted horses I had as a child.

After that, we started the hunt for a pinto gelding pony. We looked at many of these horses, all of which were a tad too forward for me or too stand-offish.

My instructor and I gave up the search for a couple of months when suddenly after a lesson, she had this idea of showing me this 13 year old, QH mare that was being boarded at the barn. When I put my school pony back into his stall, she went to grab the horse.

After a few painfully slow minutes, she walked in with this stocky, 15.2hh, CHESTNUT horse....Named (you guessed it) Barbie.

She was thoroughly trained in western discipline and was a pretty darn good reining horse. Her owner owns three other horses at the barn for his daughters.
However, last Thanksgiving, Barbie was kicked in her rear leg by another horse which caused some severe damage. She healed up, but he vet recommended no more jumping, which the daughters were looking to get into.

So, Barbie was a pasture puff for months. She wasn't being used, and as my instructor puts it, "not getting the attention she deserved".

I agreed I would take a few lessons on her to see if I liked her, but I wasn't making any promises.

Lets just say, I LOVED her. She is a tad pushy, just because she was an ornament for a bit. But, we are working on her manners and she seems to be coming along great. 

This journal is to just document our ups and downs.

And, if you read through that large block of text, you have been rewarded with pictures! 
_
*This is Barbie when I first started taking lessons on her.*_


















_*
This is Miss Barbie after I leased her for a few months... *_










_*And her registration papers*_...


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh dear, I did think of what you guessed most people would. When I first saw the title, I thought it'd be about a review of the game or asking about it, then I saw "Member Journal" and was like "huh?" xD

Barbie the horse is really pretty! Good luck with her! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Roman said:


> Oh dear, I did think of what you guessed most people would. When I first saw the title, I thought it'd be about a review of the game or asking about it, then I saw "Member Journal" and was like "huh?" xD
> 
> Barbie the horse is really pretty! Good luck with her!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha...I was hoping to throw people off. :lol:
Thank you for the lovely comments. Barbie really is a doll.
----------------------------------------------------------

Went up to the barn today around 11am to meet up with a friend and of course, ride and spend time with Princess Barbie! 

My friend, we'll call her C, is going to her second show on Saturday and wanted someone to ride with so she can practice trotting and cantering past other horses (as her horse, Midge, likes to stop and try to become friends with the other horses in the arena). 

Knowing that Barbie and Midge were friends, we figured it would be a fun challenge to try and keep them apart as they are very much like magnets when they are together.

I walked Barbie around the arena for most of the ride, as this was my first time riding Barbie without my instructor in the ring, so I was a teensy bit nervous. I didn't feel completely confident trotting by myself quite yet so only asked Barbs to trot a couple of times. 
Plus, she tripped on the ground a few times at the walk which boosted up my nerves a bit as well....I can be such a pansy sometimes.

So, we continued walking and I worked on our circles and our halts. 

I wouldn't consider this ride a very productive ride but I wouldn't call it a complete failure either. Barbie was a saint for me, now I just need to get my confidence up!

Anyways, picture time! None of me riding, as it wasn't that interesting, plus my "photographer" wasn't there today. 





































http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

What a cutie! Sometimes the horse you end up with is not the horse you envisioned, but ends up being way better. Keep on building up your confidence, and I'm excited to see what you and Barbie can accomplish!


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

She's gorgeous! I too, had dreams of a different horse than what I wound up with. :lol: I started out wanting a 16hh+ gelding in a "flashy" colour. Now I have a 14.2ish jet black mare that I couldn't love more! It's funny how things turn out.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, haven't updated recently but things have been going up and down.

For the last two weeks of August I was working with my local high school marching band for band camp. I'm a returning band alumni so I like to help out and volunteer when I can. However, that meant two weeks of not riding and two weeks of not riding can leave Barbie feeling spicy. 

I had a lesson shortly after band camp and of course, Barbie seemed to have forgotten everything we worked on for a few weeks and my instructor and I had to "re-teach" her the things we have been working on. Halts, circles at the walk (she loves to take off at a trot whenever we do ring work), and bending. The beginning of the lesson was rough but she finally got the hang of it again.

Today, we had another lesson. It was pretty hot out, about 90°F which is pretty rare for Upstate, NY around this part of the year. But, we still had work to do. I hopped on her back and she THANKFULLY stood nice and still while I settled myself in the saddle. I asked her to WALK forwards (not trot like a maniac) and SHE DID! Loving this progress. 

When I did ask her to trot after her warm-up she tried to escape through my inside rein and come into the middle of the arena but thankfully, I caught her and was able to get her back on the wall using my leg aids. (I tend to forget my legs while riding, oops).

Annnnd...We managed to both walk and trot circles without speeding up or slowing down. So, overall I feel it was a pretty productive lesson.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, I'm really terrible at this journal thing. I'm going to try to update more frequently now that my life has slowed down a bit.

Things are going decently well with Barbie and I. Between work and my "second job" with the marching band, I haven't been able to go up to the barn as much as hoped. However, band season ends in early November so hopefully I'll be able to get back into the swing of things just in time for winter. In which, I am thankful to board at a barn with an indoor arena.

Barbie has been coming along great with standing still while I mount. She might take a step or two forwards but it is much better than going off into the trot while I'm still halfway in the saddle. 

However, I still need to work on getting her to relax and to stop rushing whenever I lead her off the wall. Be it to do a circle or to just cross the ring.

I plan on heading over tomorrow so hopefully I'll have some good riding news. =)


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

It's a little apparent that I am not too good at keeping up with this journal thing. 

Not too much was missed over the course of the winter. It was most definitely a cold one, so barn trips were limited and not too exciting. Kept riding to a minimum and spent most of the time I had just grooming and working on our showmanship.

However, now that the temps have warmed up, things have gotten a bit more "active". Early April showed some signs of warmer weather so I decided it would be a good time to get started with riding again and go back to work and keeping up with our goals for this year.

Unfortunately, near the end of the month. Barbie was kicked in her right hind by one of her pasture mates. I wasn't there to witness it, but I was told that it was quite a bloody mess. My BO thankfully got the bleeding to stop and wrapped her up. 

She had a slice near her fetlock as well as some scrapes and abrasions on her hind legs and hind end. She was lame for about 3 weeks. 

Barbie is doing much better. She appears quite sound in both legs, however the vet is coming out tomorrow for our usual vaccinations so I will have her take another good look at Barbie's legs before I start riding again.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

The vet came out on 5/29 to give Barbie her vaccinations. I also had the doctor take a look at her legs as well since she hasn't seen the injury since the day it happened. Thankfully, the initial wounds have healed up, just a couple of scars left and the inflammation has gone down immensely with only some very slight swelling in the fetlock area. 

But, the doctor gave us the go ahead to start with some light riding (Yay!). She said to keep it mostly at the walk, perhaps a little trotting to strengthen the ligaments but nothing too strenuous. Which is fine by me, I love to just plod along at a slow pace. 

We also had the farrier out yesterday to give Barbie a trim as well as some shoes. We normally keep her barefoot during the winter and shod in the summer but the farrier found out that Barbie's hooves are fairly soft and that she would ultimately benefit with shoes year-round which will help prevent her hooves from cracking and peeling around the toes. 

Fingers crossed I can get back on her tomorrow (or the next day) after a long riding hiatus! We'll see what she remembers and what she doesn't. :wink:


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

So, a boat load of events have happened since my last update. And not all of it is completely horse related, although it does go hand in hand.

Barbie was given the green light to be ridden mid June after about 3 months of being off. The original wound on her leg had completely healed and she was beginning to put equal weight on both hinds, which in turn, helped prevent her from getting stocked up.

When the day came for me to ride her around the indoor at a slow pace, I admit, I was a little nervous. If Barbie isn't being worked she tends to forget things, and can act a little spicy when she has to remember them. 
However, she honestly surprised me and was an absolute doll! No serious arguments, and she seemed happy to be able to put her mind towards something.

As for the other large event...._*I'M MOVING TO THE COUNTRY!!
*_
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Family and I purchased an adorable raised ranch on a 6.5 acre lot. The home is a bit smaller than the one we are currently in now but the layout is nice (always been a fan of the raised ranches, although I know a lot of people hate them). However, the property has no barn so we will have to build one. The idea is to (hopefully) have one built during March or April 2016.

We'll also have to build fences for the pastures and perhaps a riding arena? :wink:

Anywho, the property is gorgeous. Has some wide trails on the land that surround the property and smaller trails that run through about 3 acres in the middle.

And of course, I know this post wouldn't be complete without photos so enjoy!
















http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Moving has been taking FOREVER to happen. My parents, sister and I apparently tend to "hoard" things over time. For example each bedroom has a walk-in closet that is filled with not only clothes, but stuffed animals games, ect. and our basement is also just as packed with old toys and clothing. So, picking up a leaving is taking a bit of time.

However, for progressive news. Dad and I finished building the dog fence and we updated the back patio to make it escape proof for the pups. This photo was taken late November when we finished the one side of the fence.










Then of course, we have to make visits to Barbie! Haven't been seeing her as much as I would like to but, once we get everything settled (and she can finally be home) I'll be seeing her everyday! 

But of the meantime, she is still being boarded so I had my camera with me and snapped a few photos of her from our most recent visit. 

I walked down to her pasture to find Miss Barbie taking a snooze.










Too bad for her, I had to wake her up so I could go for a ride. Cruel...I know.










My BO had put four ground poles in a circle with each pole being at 12, 3, 6 and 9 o'clock to help with everyone's flatwork. 










Trotting over the ground poles like a champion. (Please pardon my position)










So, overall it was a really good ride! And...I even CANTERED! Which is HUGE as I haven't been on a horse going that fast since my accident years ago. It was only for a few strides (on and off) but still....I CANTERED. :happydance:http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Winter didn't really hit my area of New York during December but once the time clicked to 2016. _BOOM_. Cold weather and blustering wind. Thankfully, not a crazy amount of snow (Although, now that I said something we'll probably get a foot tonight).

I had New Years Day off so what better way to start the year than a visit with Barbie! I didn't wake up as early as I planned and had a few boxes to move to the other house first but when I was done with all that I stopped at the barn. 

I wished I wore more layers when I got out of the car. My sweatshirt plus winter coat wasn't cutting it and my Ariats (which are a great boot every other season) had me slipping and sliding around the mud and small spots of ice.

I managed to get to her paddock without too much trouble but it definitely made me think that I should really invest in some muck/water resistant boots with a better tread as my Ariats have next to nothing in the tread department. (I've always had my eye on those Dublin River Boots...)

The visit was pretty uneventful. Not too many photos were taken either. I just went to groom with the thought that I might ride, but when I showed up it was her dinner time and I felt bad that everyone else was eating and she wasn't.

But, here are two photos from the day. 

*Taking her out of the pasture with an added Ginny in the background.










Watching very intently at Cody eating his dinner while poor her has to stand and be brushed and loved on. :wink:









*


----------



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow congratulations! Your new places looks amazing! Where is it located? Your horse a beauty as well. 
am similar like you also I grew up in the city ..sigh(I'm a country girl by heart). I rode weekly at local stable for 5 years. I got back into riding 10 years ago..but on my 3 rd lesson i fell off and broke my wrists. With recovery time, working, blah, blah , blah time just paces by. This year I started to ride again and get over my fear of the accident. I also have the same dream to own my own horse one day soon. I am 34 years old, but one day soon it will happen. 

For now i'm take lessons and maybe start leasing soon

I love your journal entries.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you Lisabaltic! 

The new place is actually located only about 30 minutes from the old house. We now live in a very small town called Ouaquaga, in New York. (Yes, it took me a long time to learn the spelling of that town name! :wink But it's a lovely little plot of land. Very peaceful there. 

Ah, it sounds like you're in the same boat I was. I started back up with lessons (after years of hiatus), moved to leasing and then after a couple years of that I jumped into horse ownership. 

Honestly, take it slow and don't try to rush anything. It took me months before I started trotting and years before I moved on to cantering. Thankfully, I was able to come in contact with an instructor who is well educated with adults who have confidence issues and she has been amazing.

I wish you the best with your lessons and remember to have fun! 
:cowboy:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened


----------

